# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  مقارنة بين سامسونج جلاكسي إس 4 و إتش تي سي ون

## mohamed73

في العام الماضي كانت هناك منافسة قوية و تقارب شديد في الشكل و المواصفات و  الأداء بين الجلاكسي إس 3 و الإتش تي سي وَن إكس أما هذا العام هناك زحام و  تقارب شديد بين الشركات. و اليوم نقوم بمقارنة الجلاكسي إس 4 و الإتش تي  سي وَن. الإختلاف هذا العام كبير بعكس العام السابق. ففي 2012 كان التصميم و  المواصفات قريبين جداً أما هذا العام فكل شركة أخذت إتجاه مختلف. الإس 4  هو التطور الطبيعي للإس 3 و لكن الإتش تي سي وَن مختلف جداً عن الوَن إكس.  الآن نبدأ المقارنة. *الشكل*  حافظت سامسونج على الشكل العام المستخدم في الإس 3 و طرحت الجلاكسي إس 4  بحجم أكبر و شاشة 5 بوصة ، لكنه رفيع و خفيف جداً. غطاؤه مصنوع من  البلاستيك المقوى و هذا يساعد على تخفيف الوزن و لكن لا يعطي إحساساً أنه  قيم. معظم الشركات أخذت إتجاه تكبير الحجم و شاشات 5 بوصة و لكن إتش تي سي  حافظت على حجم الشاشة 4.7 بوصة و بالتالي يكون حجم الهاتف أصغر قليلاً عن  معظم الهواتف و لكن مع هذا فالهاتف أعرض بقليل عن الإس 4 و أسمك منه.  الفارق الأساسي في الشكل هو الغلاف. بعكس الإس 4 فالوَن مغلف بغطاء من  الألمونيوم بدون فواصل و هذا يزيد من متانته و أناقته و لكن على حساب  الوزن.  سامسونج جلاكسي إس 4 إتش تي سي وَن  الطول و العرض (مم) 136.9 في 69.8 137 في 68.2 السمك (مم) 7.9 9.3 الوزن (جرام) 130 143     *الأداء*
الجلاكسي إس 4 متاح بنظامين مختلفين و لم تحدد سامسونج نوع المعالج الذي  تنوي طرحه في الشرق الأوسط. هناك موديل بمعالج 1.9 جيجاهرتز رباعي النواة و  الأخر 1.6 جيجاهرتز ثماني النواة. أما الإتش تي سي وَن فهو مزود بمعالج  1.7 جيجاهرنز رباعي النواة. و بالتالي التفوق للجلاكسي إس 4 و إن كانا  الإثنين شديدي السرعة جداً. 
الهاتفان مزودان بـ2 ميجا RAM. الإس 4 به إختيارات أكثر في حجم الذاكرة 16 و  32 و 64 جيجا مع إمكانية إضافة كارت ذاكرة إضافي حتى 64 جيجا. أما الوَن  فالإختيارات فيه محدودة 32 و 64 جيجا و لا يوجد مكان لإضافة كارت ذاكرة مثل  الإس 4. الهاتفان يعملان بنظام أندرويد جيلي بين الجديد و نحن نتوقع أن  يتم تحديث النظام في الهاتفين في الصيف بعد طرح جوجل لنظام الأندرويد  الأحدث في مايو القادم.   *الشاشة*
شاشة الجلاكسي إس 4 حجمها 5 بوصة و هي أكبر من الإتش تي سي وَن بشاشة 4.7  بوصة و هذه ميزة كبيرة. بعض الناس قد ترى الحجم الكبير عيب و يبحثون عن حجم  ليس بهذا الكبر و لكن العيب في الوَن أن مع الشاشة الأصغر الهاتف ليس أصغر  إلا بقليل جداً. شاشة الهاتفان بنفس عدد البيكسل و هو 1080 في 1920 و  بالتالي عدد البيكسل في البوصة في الإتش تي سي 469 و هو أكثر و من  السامسونج 441 و بالتالي الشاشة أكثر نقاءاً و لكن الفارق قليل و غير  ملموس.    *الكاميرا*
الكاميرا فيها مفارقات كثيرة. أولاً الكاميرا الأساسية في الجلاكسي ممتازة و  هي 13 ميجابيكسل و تعمل جيداً. أما الوَن فقرر التحرر من سباق البيكسل و  قدم كاميرا 4 ميجابيكسل فقط. و لكن البيكسل في الوَن حجمه 300% أكبر من  البيكسل العادي و بالتالي يدخل ضوء أكثر. بالتالي كاميرا الإتش تي سي وَن  تتميز في التصوير الداخلي و الليلي.   اما التصوير الخارجي في وجود ضوء جيد فمعظم الكاميرات تقوم بتصوير جيد بدون  فروق واضحة. البرنامج و الإمكانيات الجديدة في التصوير هي التي أصبحت مهمة  في الهواتف. الشركتان قدما الكثير في الهواتف و بمسميات تسويقية مختلفة و  لكن الإمكانيات متشابهة جداً حتى خاصية زوي التي تروج لها إتش تي سي موجودة  في الإس 4. الهاتفان يصوران فيديو 1080 عالي الجودة و الكاميرات الأمامية  متقاربة و إن كان الإتش تي سي متفوق قليلاً بكاميرا 2.1 ميجابيكسل مقارنة  بكاميرة الجلاكسي 2 ميجا بيكسل.   *الإمكانيات الإضافية*
 هاتف جلاكسي إس 4 جمع كل ما هو موجود في عالم الهواتف من إمكانيات. فهو  مزود بخاصية الإنفرارد للتحكم في التليفزيون و به أدوات تفاعلية مع الحركة و  الصوت و البصر. و هناك برامح جديدة مثل البرنامج الصحي لقياس السعرات  الحرارية و أخرى كثيرة.  
 الإتش تي سي وَن تميز بالصوت. فهو مزود بسماعتان أماميتان و مكبر صوت يجعل  الصوت نقي و عالي. و وقت المحادثة يستطيع أن يركز على كلام المتحدث دون  الضجيج الخارجي. و لكن من أهم الفروق هي فلسفة إتش تي سي في البلينك فيد و  هو تحديث مباشر للمحتوى الشخصي على الشاشة الرئيسية. الفكرة ممتازة لأنك لن  تحتاج أن تتنقل من برنامج لبرنامج لتجد ما تريد و بالتالي الأخبار تصل  إليك بسرعة و يسر. العيب أنك لن تستطيع إبطال التحديث و أيضا مصادر  البيانات محدودة فلم نجد أخبار كرة عربية مثلاً.  *الخلاصة*
الهاتفان ممتازان و ستكون سعيد بأي منهما. الجلاكسي إس 4 بشاشة أكبر و أخف و  أرفع و مزود بكل ما تحلم به في أي هاتف و أيضاً مطروح بأحجام ذاكرة  مختلفة. الإتش تي سي وَن شكله قيم بالغلاف الألومنيوم و خاصية البلينك فيد و  كاميرته ممتازة في التصوير الداخلي. الإس 4 يتفاعل معك حركياً و بصرياً و  صوتياً و كأنه جزء منك. أما الإتش تي سي وَن فهو إنسيابي و جميل مع سماعات و  صوتيات ممتازة. نحن ننتظر معرفة الأسعار حتى تكتمل المقارنة.

----------


## TIGER_GSM

باراك الله فيك أخي محمد

----------

